# Not your average gmelia burl! :)



## CharlesH (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

This is a Jr Retro in black titanium. This wood is really voidy and soft but so beautiful! I have a few pieces of that stock and it is not the best. Took me a gazillion coats of CA to fill all the tiny voids.

Clicky the thumbnails and your comments are welcomed as always!

Charles


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 4, 2011)

UNFREAKINBELIEVABLE!!! I love it!!!


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 4, 2011)

I am never dissapointed with any of your pens.  This is gorgeous, as to be expected!


----------



## RogerH (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, absolutely stunning.  Just gorgeous.  Great work.  

Thx fopr sharing.


----------



## Live2Dive (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm having problems seeing your image clearly.  Could you enlarge them a bit?  Oh wait...

Beautiful work!


----------



## reddwil (Nov 4, 2011)

Now thats some dang cool looking wood. Awesome Job


----------



## joedad (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Finatic (Nov 4, 2011)

No words to describe the wood or the finish. Beautiful!!


----------



## NC Wood Art (Nov 4, 2011)

haven't turned any yet but just got a chucnk of *gmelia burl last week from *Hawaiian Connection of mine. Sharp looking pen brother! Hope mine is half as nice.


----------



## Rick_G (Nov 4, 2011)

Your right about the beautiful part.  Great looking pen.  I like the photography as well.


----------



## gawdelpus (Nov 4, 2011)

That is one smartly turned out pen, lovely wood, lovely finish, and lovely photography ,you should be proud how that one turned out   cheers ~ John


----------



## TerryDowning (Nov 4, 2011)

Man! you do such great finishes Charles.


----------



## 3Peake (Nov 4, 2011)

WOWEE....That is an outstanding piece of wood,with an exceptional fit and finish.
Beautiful pen that anybody would be very proud to own


----------



## bench1holio (Nov 4, 2011)

another outstanding pen charles, some really great colours going on in that burl!


----------



## randywa (Nov 4, 2011)

Just me thinkin, but a gazillion coats looks just about right. That thing is great.


----------



## boxerman (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow awesome pen & finish.


----------



## marksman (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow! Not to take anything away from any of the awesome castings and other creative blanks we see on this forum, but that is an amazing piece of wood resulting in a truly spectacular looking pen. Great work!


----------



## Penl8the (Nov 4, 2011)

Stunning Charles.  I always enjoy your pens.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Scott (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice pen!  I have a bunch of this stuff, and none of my pens turned out this nice!

Scott.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome pen, as usual. Great pictures.


----------



## drgoretex (Nov 4, 2011)

Man, that is a seriously beautiful pen, Charles!  Love the wood - it's gorgeous!

Ken


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all the nice comments it really pushes me to do the best as I can!

C

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2.


----------



## bon (Nov 5, 2011)

Awesome!

as good as usual.

I like your pen works.


----------



## pensbydesign (Nov 5, 2011)

wow that a great finish


----------



## andy fischer (Nov 5, 2011)

Took a look at your  gallery and I am totally speechless. They are absolutely gorgeous.
How about a tutorial on your finishing techniques?
I see that you have used alot of the Sierra/Berea etc. pen kits and those are the ones that I love using as well.


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 5, 2011)

andy fischer said:
			
		

> Took a look at your  gallery and I am totally speechless. They are absolutely gorgeous.
> How about a tutorial on your finishing techniques?
> I see that you have used alot of the Sierra/Berea etc. pen kits and those are the ones that I love using as well.



Thanks Andy,

Have a look there: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showpost.php?p=1237255&postcount=9 while I am on the go! If you have further questions don't hesitate!

C

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2.


----------

